# more bass pics from escambia river and blackwater



## TheFlounderPounder

Few more from the river.. And yes these were all released!! What a great fishery i cant believe more people dont fish it.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

*Tips*

I have had a few Pm's From a few guys asking for a few escambia tips, and Im happy to share with everyone. Now all of this is my opinion and this is how i caught these fish. Fish the creeks and hard to get to places.. NO BOAT NOISE motors, paddles banging, nothing! Noise travels well in the back of a quiet creek. NO BULLET WEIGHTS or any heavy weights.. A big smart female knows the sound of a lizard laced with 1/4oz led weight slapping the top of the water every 20 seconds approaching.. like you know the sound of an ol doe blowing lol... Yes you have to fish slower to let it sink but thats good!!:thumbsup: Best to fish off of a new moon when overcast or low light conditions (most important)... And dark colors purple and black work best! all those fish were caught with a 10in zoom junebug lizard or a zoom 10 gtail june bug or june bug trick worm... I hope this helps everyone!! And to all the haters who want to say im lying and bash me hit that x at the top right corner of the screen or move along.... Just a tournament fishers 2 cents... Good luck everyone:thumbup:


----------



## Bassin66

Ok seriously how are you finding these fish in escambia:blink: haha I'm happy for ya it warms my heart to see good fish come from Escambia :thumbup:


----------



## Slot Pursuit

Good post


----------



## CatHunter

I have caught about 10 bass on Esacambia over 6lbs using live bluegills


----------



## BOGIA

Amazing how so many people think there not there.


----------



## Trucker

The reason I think their not there is because my itty bitty hook hasn't found their itty bitty lips and wound up in my itty bitty boat. Really though, my hat is off to you, I'm just not the fisherman that you are, I admit it.


----------



## jstblsd

Awesome post! Good job!


----------



## Mike Moore

i can appreciate fish pics with how to suggestions. nice job


----------



## Jason

Those are some excellent fish and good tips.....I prefer a june bug colored worm too!!!!


----------



## white2244bass

Where abouts on escambia upper or lower?


----------



## HEIST

Hopefully I can find some soon too.. Im really just getting into bass fishing and it is addicting.


----------



## Huntinman

Nice haul, props for the effort

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Charlie2

*Bass Fishing*

My late Pa-in-Law and I used to fish the Escambia, Blackwater and Perdido Rivers all the time.

Those Bass are descendants of ones that we caught(and released) many memories ago.

I still have 5 tackle boxes with lures that we used.

One person would man the bow and operate the trolling motor while using a flyrod and popping bug ,while the second person, (usually me) would comb the little pockets that he missed with a short(5 foot) rod with a thumbbuster reel and topwater plug.

A very effective method. JMHO. :thumbsup:

Thanks for the pictures. C2


----------



## SLICK75

Awesome catch and thanks for the tips. Definitely something to try my next time on the water- hopefully this afternoon.


----------

